# Cleaning a Le Maitre Hazer



## adude23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey,
My hazer is working ok but i think it's in need of a pipe clean, how would i go about doing this?
thanks
~adude~


----------



## lieperjp (Nov 20, 2008)

You may find some help by looking at this thread.

Also, run a search for Le Maitre Hazer, you might find some good stuff.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 20, 2008)

I assume you have a Neutron? You have my deepest sympathy. Not long ago I touted my approval of our Neutron - right before it failed again. The thermocouple detached from the straight tube, and the bridge (whatever that is) had to be replaced as well. What we've spent on repairs and rentals the last two years could get us halfway to a Radiance.

If you have an abrazor it's fairly straightforward. If needed, begin by chipping away any residue around the opening in the tube. Then, by hand, insert and remove the abrazor several times. If you encounter resistance, just plow on through. Twist the tool inside the tube as well. The manual suggests chucking the tool into a power drill, but I don't think that's necessary, and could damage the hazer. 

If you don't have an abrazor tool, spiral scroll saw blades make a dandy substitute. They're a little undersized, and may need to be used more frequently as they'll not clean quite as thoroughly as the factory tool. I picked up a dozen at Lowe's for $6.

The factory likes to hide the abrazors inside the machine. Look to see if it's taped next to the fluid jug, inside the machine.


----------



## Traitor800 (Nov 20, 2008)

Radiant said:


> The thermocouple detached from the straight tube,



This is a very common problem with the Neutron Hazers, and its very easy to fix, all you have to do is take like a 2" strand of wire from like 10 or 12 guage stranded wire and rap it around the thermocouple and the tube. I did this probably a year ago and have had no problems with my Neutron ever since.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 22, 2008)

Traitor800 said:


> This is a very common problem with the Neutron Hazers, and its very easy to fix, all you have to do is take like a 2" strand of wire from like 10 or 12 guage stranded wire and rap it around the thermocouple and the tube. I did this probably a year ago and have had no problems with my Neutron ever since.



That fix was also recommended to me by the guy I talked to at LeMaitre, though I didn't try it.


----------

